# fast stanzas???



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey.
my friend Mr.Strong drives a 91 Stanza.
and he cant keep up with me in my 90 S13.
was wondering if anybody out there knew of any goodies for his car.
or any other stanza out there
thanks
Rude


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

What kind of engine does he have? What's been done with it so far?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

Hawkon said:


> What kind of engine does he have? What's been done with it so far?


wow, old thread.
since i posted this i've crashed a S13, bought an SE-R, motor swaped another S13 and my strong's engine was blown.


----------

